# Medion Jukebox MD 95200



## Dani74 (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 

ich hab mein Problem rausgelöscht, weil es sich erledigt hat . Danke trotzdem!


----------



## MarioReich (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit meiner Medion Jukebox MD 95200 .Ich habe die Festplatte formatiert und die Firmware nach Anleitung aufgespielt.Beim Starten zeigt sie jetzt immer"Please Check HDD"
                      Medion
                       Loading...

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## BelegStrongbow (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo, habe das gleiche Problem (HDD formatiert).
unter Mundpropaganda.org habe ich einen Tip gefunden.
Hilft mir aber auch nicht wirklich, da ich keine Datei System/jukebox.mi4 finde

Kann mir wer helfen?
cu


----------

